# Cortisol is too high! Help!



## flubber (Feb 3, 2015)

Got bloods done and came back with high cortisol . 36 years old, 223lb,6'.  what do you guys recommend? I have been off everything for 2 months.


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Feb 3, 2015)

An old timer long ago told me to take 1000mg of Vitamin C after my workouts for cortisol control.  Have been doing it ever since.


----------



## Secksbrah (Feb 6, 2015)

OverR8DNatty said:


> An old timer long ago told me to take 1000mg of Vitamin C after my workouts for cortisol control.  Have been doing it ever since.



I've heard this too


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 7, 2015)

3 grams of vitamin C per day


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2015)

Google rhodiola


----------



## jimm (Feb 12, 2015)

I heard valium lowers cortisol lol sorry its not very healhy approach but yeah....... netiher is injecting hormones oh well just throwing my 2 cents in bro
... if I was 36 I would cruise and get on trt just my opinion brother


----------



## Giants83 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm trying Relora right now. That and phosphatidylserine have been shown to control or lower cortisol levels. Also if you eat carbs during and post workout you can limit cortisol release. I do a banana mid workout. Cortisol is your body's natural response to stress. Less stress, less cortisol. Also cushings disease is known for high cortisol. 
I'd try some Relora. And try adding some carbs intra workout. And I know this is easier said than done but try to find a way to reduce stress in your life. Maybe even a supplement that can naturally help. Massages maybe.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 20, 2015)

Carbs control cortisol very well. As do adaptogens like rhodiola, ashwaghanda, and Vita C that SheriV and Conceal mentioned above. It's a pretty loaded question, as there are many reasons for it. But I think higher cortisol is the norm in our busy lives rather than the exception. Going to sleep on time, eating enough carbs for your activity and goals, being cognoscente of caffeine intake, avoiding food sensitivies and taking some key nutrients like magnesium can go a long way IMO.


----------



## Dannie (Apr 20, 2015)

Define 'high', what score did you get on the bloodwork?
Did you fast prior to the blood being drawn?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pk18 (Apr 21, 2015)

Tren lowers cortisol. Hop back on.


----------



## flubber (Apr 22, 2015)

I left bloods with doc and can't remember levels sorry. Yes I fast before bloods. I started eating better carbs and using 6g of vit c daily. Next bloods I will let you know how it went.I am preparing to start my first tren cycle shortly.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 26, 2015)

I'm in my mid 40s now. I hit the gym heavy and consistently. I've never had a Cortisol blood but but I assume - based on my age - that my levels are sub par.

When taking this 1,000 of MG of Vitamin C, does the dosage have to be *after* the workout like noted in 2 posts above?

Why not take it just before, or an hour before my lifting session?


----------



## animale66 (May 26, 2015)

The standard reference range for Cortisol is from 9.9 - 19.9, though mine's pegged 30 a couple of times.  It's one that I've wrestled with quite a bit. 

I've spent an extensive amount of time researching it - yes, anything anabolic (AAS, insulin/carbs) will inhibit the response from cortisol but the ABSOLUTE best thing to do is remove whatever the stress (physical or emotional) is that's causing it.  

That being said, from everything I've researched on pubmed in terms of clinical evidence, there's only 2 things that do anything about it really:
* Cinnamon (believe it or not) - so either get some caps or drown your oatmeal in it
* Phosphatidylserine - you can likely order bulk powder of it.  

Implementing the above, I managed to get mine pulled back from 30 -> 17 in around 6 weeks.  But this is one of those hormones that likely will be "elevated" or at least high range of normal just because you stress your body in the gym.  #1stworldproblems

Hope that helps -


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 27, 2015)

animale66 said:


> The standard reference range for Cortisol is from 9.9 - 19.9, though mine's pegged 30 a couple of times.  It's one that I've wrestled with quite a bit.
> 
> I've spent an extensive amount of time researching it - yes, anything anabolic (AAS, insulin/carbs) will inhibit the response from cortisol but the ABSOLUTE best thing to do is remove whatever the stress (physical or emotional) is that's causing it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response, Animal.

Every day (when lifting, which is 5-6 days per week) I add a 1/2 of 1/2 of a teaspoon of cinnamon to my oatmeal for my breakfast pre-workout meal.

Now, one-half of a 1/2 of a teaspoon of cinnamon is not much, I think. I can increase it a lot. 

But, it's a pre-workout meal 1 hour to usually 1.5 hour before the lifting session. Maybe an increase in cinnamon will do it, maybe not.

I can: add more cinnamon and take 1,000 mg of Vitamin C immediately after my lifting session is finished.

As for cortisol, I've even read upper cardio and different types of cardio (I assume HIIT) cause increases in cortisol levels, in addition to lifting.

Tough nut to crack?

Cheers.


----------



## animale66 (May 27, 2015)

Couldn't find the specific article I was referencing, but just to show you how crazy cortisol is, here's an interesting one:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21903122

Basically, the conclusion of this animal study is that eating too little variation can cause an increase in cortisol (and last I heard, that's called contest prep LOL).  Sadly, it seems ANYTHING can really cause an increase so it's one of those symptoms that just takes a while to narrow down. 

It can be physical as well as mental/psychological.  Could mean anything from too little sleep, to work is too demanding, to the wife not putting out, to hitting it too hard/frequent in the gym.

If you figure it out, definitely share with the group.  It's perhaps the most onerous hormone I think there is because there's not really an easy to manipulate feedback loop for it and it's one we like to push down instead of up.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 27, 2015)

animale66 said:


> Couldn't find the specific article I was referencing, but just to show you how crazy cortisol is, here's an interesting one:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21903122
> 
> Basically, the conclusion of this animal study is that eating too little variation can cause an increase in cortisol (and last I heard, that's called contest prep LOL).  Sadly, it seems ANYTHING can really cause an increase so it's one of those symptoms that just takes a while to narrow down.
> ...




Good information.

I'll do my best to monitor.  The body (and cortisol) is a tricky thing.


----------



## SLW2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hmmm... I hadn't heard about cinnamon before. I guess I will be adding that to my oatmeal regularly.


----------



## jimm (Jul 7, 2015)

i want to get mine checked out what did you say to the doc?


----------



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2015)

This worked for me_
I am feeling constantly tired, unmotivated, flu like symptoms also it takes me a week to recover from a gym session whereas before it only took me a day or two._


----------



## livietlifestyle (Jul 30, 2015)

1000mg Vit C after workouts helps to reduce the oxidation stress on your cells that the HIIT or high intensity resistance training caused. Cortisol is necessary, and will be elevated, post strenuous activity to repair muscle and bone damage, as well as reduce inflammation. This is why "natty" gym rats lose that solid pump a hour after the gym and look "puffy". Hence the advise that if you want your abs or arms to look fuller and be harder, work them out the day before you want to show them off.

Meditation, aka: Belly Breathing, will help reduce stress. Which will help reduce cortisol and gut inflammation (gut bloat). I practice this every morning and night to help control my gastritis, IBS, and Chrons.


----------

